# MIddle Zone Opener



## tjpm (Oct 22, 2002)

Should be a GREAT weekend for bow hunting. So if you are debating between whether to duck hunt or deer hunt. I'd deer hunt. All the monster bucks will be moving Saturday


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not falling for that malarkey - see you on the lake


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

The Doob said:


> I'm not falling for that malarkey - see you on the lake


Look for a black Ram truck with a boat in the bed, and a yellow Burton snowboard sticker on Thursday I 75 between 5 and 8.. If you see it, honk and give a middle finger salute to Waxico. It's on, again.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

looks like rain on Saturday. I do not think we go if forecast does not change from 80 percent chance of rain. been there done that too many times.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Hoping to get my pup his first retrieve this weekend, so I don't care if it is Armageddon, I'll be hunting.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm headed up Friday morning. The only question is which field or pond are we going to hunt? My main goal is getting my pup some retrieves.


----------



## saddie1990 (Mar 12, 2014)

Heading into camp Saturday afternoon till Tuesday night.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll be up in the NELP. little spot on Lake Huron.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm headed up north this weekend, but to grouse hunt. Focus for my new pup was on ducks / water retrieves last fall, at the expense of upland work, so I'm flip flopping this fall to get him on some grouse. More ducks for you fellas! 

Best of luck, and be safe out there.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll be watching a sunrise in the middle zone. Ready to have a duck on the end of my bead! Been too long!


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Going up for ditch donkeys but the boat will be going as well if it rains or thinks of training I'm duck hunting


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

It's interesting to read so many posts and comments about wanting pup's first retrieve or getting the dog some work. It's the sport within the sport I guess. At some point the dog is supposed to be working for US , right? But I know, been there, done that!


----------



## Barry McCockner (Jan 20, 2016)

I've done some scouting at martiny sga...only saw a few boats...cant wait to launch an hour before shooting time and get to my spot!


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Do you need to get out that early?


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Barry McCockner said:


> I've done some scouting at martiny sga...only saw a few boats...cant wait to launch an hour before shooting time and get to my spot!


I look forward to hearing how this pans out.


----------



## saddie1990 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'll be around Saturday till Tuesday


Barry McCockner said:


> I've done some scouting at martiny sga...only saw a few boats...cant wait to launch an hour before shooting time and get to my spot!


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Barry McCockner said:


> I've done some scouting at martiny sga...only saw a few boats...cant wait to launch an hour before shooting time and get to my spot!


Well one less party there this year from us. Hunting just hasn't been that good there for us lately. Gonna try something more peaceful and less stressful


----------



## sswhitelightning1 (Aug 31, 2016)

O how i love picking a lake on opener and heading out a hour before. The lights, the flashing, the yelling, i feel like a celebrity


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

My husband and I are heading north for our annual anniversary trip this weekend. This always includes decoys, waders, and a few dead ducks. 

The forecast has me pretty excited. We always do best in our spot when the weather hits. I'm also hoping to get my pup his first retrieve, the odds look pretty good!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Retiredducker said:


> It's interesting to read so many posts and comments about wanting pup's first retrieve or getting the dog some work. It's the sport within the sport I guess. At some point the dog is supposed to be working for US , right? But I know, been there, done that!


Totally. All he wants to do is work for me, but all I'm ever trying to do is find work for him. Mans best friend. Couldn't ask for more in the woods.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

sswhitelightning1 said:


> O how i love picking a lake on opener and heading out a hour before. The lights, the flashing, the yelling, i feel like a celebrity


Ah yes! The annual tradition of opening day combat duck hunting. I'm a battle hardened vet when it comes to that: Martiny, Tawas Lake, The Vermet, and Drummond Island First Lake, among others. All major hand-to-hand campaigns. I've experienced the raining shot from skybusting flak, had pellets ripping through the phrags at a range that made me lie down in the canoe and pray for deliverance, and been blinded by spotlights 15-minutes before shooting hours far too many times to count. I've had decoys sunk from over eager water-slappers who put the not-so-subtle sneak on them, and heard more than my share of _"we put our stake there last week, so that's our spot."_ Though I often feared for my life, I valiantly endured and somehow came through without earning a purple heart. But at a certain point - several years ago - I decided enough was enough, and retired from that life to an opening day life of serenity on private land. Despite the gilded memories and the proud tales of my youthful battles, I'm never going back! Good luck to the many brave souls who venture out to do battle in some of these hell holes this weekend!


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Quitter


----------



## Birddoggem (Jul 25, 2016)

Every year I say this is stupid, why did we come out so early, I'm never doing this again. Every year I go back. I guess I'm just not that bright or privileged, but who am I to break tradition. We did stop going out at midnight or sooner though so eventually it will end. Maybe.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Quitter


Damn straight, Waxy!


----------



## zoombaiter25 (Oct 27, 2011)

Never hunted the mid opener but trying some new areas now that I live farther north. Been chomping at the bit the last few weeks to get on some ducks. Geese just aren't enough.. Bring on the quack attack!


----------



## aceraceae (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm taking my wife to a casino for two nights.

She's like: I know what ur' up to.

I'm like: What baby? (back of my mind - south zone opener, second weekend first diver hunt, Sundays with the kids, weekday sneak away before time change, use saved vaca days, weather forecast, I wonder if its really gonna be as mild as they say...)

We're going to Blue Chip, Michigan City IN. I was even trying to do a booze cruise (romantic sunset cruise) charter so I could scout a little at the same time.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Planning on tubing and water skiing Lake St Helen if anyone wants to join.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Jonesy, get those st felon ducks up and moving early. Thanks!!


----------



## gooseblood82 (Oct 7, 2014)

Outdoor Gal said:


> My husband and I are heading north for our annual anniversary trip this weekend. This always includes decoys, waders, and a few dead ducks.
> 
> The forecast has me pretty excited. We always do best in our spot when the weather hits. I'm also hoping to get my pup his first retrieve, the odds look pretty good!





Shlwego said:


> Ah yes! The annual tradition of opening day combat duck hunting. I'm a battle hardened vet when it comes to that: Martiny, Tawas Lake, The Vermet, and Drummond Island First Lake, among others. All major hand-to-hand campaigns. I've experienced the raining shot from skybusting flak, had pellets ripping through the phrags at a range that made me lie down in the canoe and pray for deliverance, and been blinded by spotlights 15-minutes before shooting hours far too many times to count. I've had decoys sunk from over eager water-slappers who put the not-so-subtle sneak on them, and heard more than my share of _"we put our stake there last week, so that's our spot."_ Though I often feared for my life, I valiantly endured and somehow came through without earning a purple heart. But at a certain point - several years ago - I decided enough was enough, and retired from that life to an opening day life of serenity on private land. Despite the gilded memories and the proud tales of my youthful battles, I'm never going back! Good luck to the many brave souls who venture out to do battle in some of these hell holes this weekend!


Sang the same song on Fletcher's ...better to go get 3 woodies peacefully in a little backwoods hole then watch 15 mojos to your left and right


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Anybody else driving to a small pothole that you've only scouted on google maps? This should be interesting at o dark thirty.


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Lake near mio. GL everone be safe.


----------



## JeffroSoup (Jan 19, 2013)

lreigler said:


> Anybody else driving to a small pothole that you've only scouted on google maps? This should be interesting at o dark thirty.


Did this one time. Seen what appeared to be the Honey Hole on Google maps. Showed up early on opening morning just to find out it was all dried up. So we hustled over to the bay and just set up on the shoreline with about 30 other groups of guys in a popular spot and ended up with a mixed bag limit for 2 guys. Not a bad morning. Now I definitely Google map scout, then go there in person before the opener and check things out.


----------



## gunsrus-half (Jun 2, 2013)

lreigler said:


> Anybody else driving to a small pothole that you've only scouted on google maps? This should be interesting at o dark thirty.


Did that for the UP opener. Took about an hour to get in in the dark, and only about 25 minutes to get out once it was light! But it was somewhat productive.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

gunsrus-half said:


> Did that for the UP opener. Took about an hour to get in in the dark, and only about 25 minutes to get out once it was light! But it was somewhat productive.


Yup only to realize that it was a bottomless pit of muck


----------



## gunsrus-half (Jun 2, 2013)

JBooth said:


> Yup only to realize that it was a bottomless pit of muck


That about sums it up. But there were a few ducks.


----------

